# Alright  bow hunters it's time to help a youngster// pics up bow delivered



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is what I have.. My neighbor is disabled he and his wife live on a fixed income and are very tight on money. They teach sunday school at there church. Today was there younger sons  birthday trey he turned 11.. He literally idolizes me and hunting. He has seen me shoot my bow for years. He told mama and daddy he wanted a bow..here is where I need the some bow hunters to help out. I would like to help him get a good starter bow package he can grow with. I believe the diamond infinate edge from bass pro shop etc should be ideal for him to grow with.. I think I have about 150 or so to put toward this. If anyone of you fellas would like to help me raise a little funds to help this fella get started pm. He has nothing.. I need some youth arrows a release a bow case. I have a target he can shoot at. If you can think of anything else or would like to join on on this let me know. No one in his family hunts he gets that from me.. He has been with me several times.. They don't know anything about this.. I will be updating everyone on the progress with pictures.. If we raise more than enough we will forward the money and gear toward another needy young man or return it to the folks that gave y'all's call. Here is trey..


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have a stabilizer he can have


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 20, 2013)

Pm me with where to send it man .


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you buddy..pm sent


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok here is an quick update turkey hunter has donated a stabilizer.. I have some string wax for him. I need to round up a cheap bow case for him if anyone's has one used let me know.i have a Paypal for anyone that wants to donate toward the bow package.. He is not ready to hunt this year and will need more time before we even consider that.. Thanks everyone.. I wish I could do more. With my divorce I just can't do anything more than I am now.. Thanks Brian '


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 20, 2013)

Shoot me a message on where to send some money to, wont be much but it will help. Or let me know where we can meet up to give it to you.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 20, 2013)

Shoot me your PayPal info.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 20, 2013)

Pm Sent deer bandit.. Everything helps fellas.. It's not the amount it's the cause and what it's for.. I wish I had someone help me when I was a kid... We where very poor..


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jul 20, 2013)

Let me do some digging. I might have an old release he can have and maybe some other odds n ends.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 20, 2013)

If any of y'all remember. Me being bit by the rattlesnake. Trey was with me then and helped me during my recovery. Aaron ward took me and trey hunting on his farm and helped me be able to go hujt last year. aaron and i have became really goos friends.. That was the first time trey ever got to go hunting he has been hooked ever since..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 20, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Let me do some digging. I might have an old release he can have and maybe some other odds n ends.



Thank you bud.. ! Once I get everything I will be posting pictures of the items and trey with them and the whole process..


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 20, 2013)

PayPal present on the way. You've got mail !


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 20, 2013)

Got it fellar thank you very much...


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey man, I don't have anything to send as of right now, but let me do some digging. Also, as for youth packages, you may want to look at the Bear. One package that we had sold was like $250 or so with it all set up and had an adjustable draw weight from 25-45(50) and with lots of room on Drawlength (since his is gonna change drastically).


----------



## big cheez (Jul 21, 2013)

Got your Pm , thanks man , got something on the way !


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2013)

hoythunter1861 said:


> Hey man, I don't have anything to send as of right now, but let me do some digging. Also, as for youth packages, you may want to look at the Bear. One package that we had sold was like $250 or so with it all set up and had an adjustable draw weight from 25-45(50) and with lots of room on Drawlength (since his is gonna change drastically).


The reason is this bow he can use for many years into a early adult if he chooses. I have a good friend that runs a bow shop in cartersville ga that is gonna help out with the process.. I sure appreciate you helping out with suggestions and your thoughts.. I can't wait to see the look on his face when all this is done.. I was shooting my bow tonight he would range the yardage go get my arrows .. He said when I grow up I wana have a bow just like yours..I said that's nice to know he said I hope I am as good as you are. Lol I said you already are... I feel like he is my hero.. I am going through a ugly divorce and kids seems to always know how to make you feel better with the slightest things...


----------



## mtstephens18 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have an older bow at my parents house, I believe, I'll check and see this weekend. If I can find it, I will give it to him. not a great one,  but I hunted with it when I was a kid.... also, gadestroyer, I know you know Aaron Ward, I know him personally, so I am assuming you are located somewhere around Calhoun..... I will bring it to you, if I can find it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2013)

big cheez said:


> Got your Pm , thanks man , got something on the way !


Thank you buddy I appreciate everything also..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> I have an older bow at my parents house, I believe, I'll check and see this weekend. If I can find it, I will give it to him. not a great one,  but I hunted with it when I was a kid


 thank you bud.. Here is list of what I have so far.
Bow string wax
Target
Field points 
Stabilizer..
Once we reach the funds to purchase the bow. If there is more  left I would like the bow hunting forum to use it toward another youth that can't afford a bow or needs help with hunting items


----------



## jharrel7 (Jul 21, 2013)

Pm me your address I have some stuff I would like to donate.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a youth release. PM me if you want it along with your address.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2013)

Pm Sent fellas thank you !  It gets me so excited to help kids out.. After the child hood I had I try to help all I can...


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Jul 21, 2013)

Do you by chance have a bow chase yet? I may still have my old soft case and if I do your welcome to it, shoot me a pm if you might want it and ill try and get it to you. Awesome idea by the way


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2013)

At the moment i haven't gotten a bow case for him yet.. That would be great.. Thank you for helping me help trey... Man I am getting excited... This forum is one of the best I have ever been a part of... So many good people on here that help each other out especially kids ...


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you for doing this. This is how you make a difference not only in his young life but in our sport as well.

Everyone should endeavor to find someone to introduce to the shooting sports or fishing. You will impact them more than you know.

I am not sure if you guys have tried it yet but I would like to offer you and Trey a FREE guided bowfishing or striper trip next spring. I can promise you both a great time. My 15 year old son would be along. He is great with young hunters and fishermen.  I can't list my website here but PM me for details and let's get Trey on some action.


----------



## bowkill7 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have some radial x-weave 100s and some hats . You will need to re cut to his draw length.  Send pm with address.


----------



## onfhunter1 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a bow case and arrows he can have just send me a pm


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2013)

Holy cow fellas.. I can't believe this.. I am getting teared up just thinking about the difference you all are belong me make in his life.. Pms coming soon


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jul 21, 2013)

I found a Whisker biscuit rest and a sight that I will donate....drop me a pm with your address for shipping.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Jul 21, 2013)

Send me your Paypal info... I would like to help out as well.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jul 21, 2013)

Shoot me a PM with your PayPal info and I will try and help out.

Scott


----------



## olddawg89 (Jul 21, 2013)

Have a diamond bow my son used, would be glad to donate.


----------



## BGSlayer (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a Parker sidekick a few arrows and a release let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2013)

Right now I have a confirmed case and some arrows a release and the other items mentioned.. I have confirmed 50 towards the purchase to go with the 150 I have.. There is 2 fellas mailing some additional funds don't know that amount at this time once I receive everything I will update everyone thanks you all very much


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 21, 2013)

PM your PayPal info.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 21, 2013)

What sizes he?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2013)

I will have to find out he is kinda small and thin I will get back to y'all on sizes


----------



## Chas (Jul 21, 2013)

*paypal*

I think this is amazing what you are doing, I try and help every kid I have a chance to get in the woods or even just the sport...Pm me your paypal and What else do you need for him, I have some stuff lying around...


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 21, 2013)

I have a Trophy Ridge OutLaw sight,new in the box,can you use it for his bow? PM me if so,I can send it to you.


----------



## doughNut (Jul 21, 2013)

Where are you located?  any idea of draw length and poundage??


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jul 21, 2013)

As I told you before, I do have a release but I see you have a youth size release headed your way. That will work better for him most likely. Is there anything else you need?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 21, 2013)

The diamond bow package comes ready to hunt minus arrows and stabilizer.. I am gonna have to see what his clothes sizes are he doesn't have anything at all for hunting.. I think I have a bow case and release coming.. I think money size we are around 250 or so there is a couple folks mailing some money have to see when that comes we are getting close .. This is so awesome I can't believe at all the help I am overwhelmed


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 22, 2013)

I think I have answered everyone's pm and replied to everyone that has offered to help. Once they get up I will check on his sizes.. I believe we have everything for the bow we will need. 
The bow package comes with the sight rest and quiver. It's the diamond infinite edge bow package. This should last him for many many years. This is what I know I have coming
Bow case
Arrows 
Hats
Target
Stabilizer 
String wax 
.. If you are sending something and don't have my address send me a pm. Any of the larger items. I can try to set up a meet point.  If I missed a Paypal info or reponse please let me know. As far as funds i am not  exactly sure  yet.. Couple paypals should be coming and 1 or 2 in the mail. Like I mentioned earlier.. If there are left over items or money I will donate It to another child at this sub forums request.. I am truly humbled at all who have offered and help. Bow hunters truly do stick together..


----------



## southerndraw (Jul 22, 2013)

What about some camo? I know he might not hunt right away but my two boys have out grown some stuff. And can dig through all my totes and locate some. let me know...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 22, 2013)

Pm sent ! Thank you fellas we are getting there..


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 22, 2013)

What size does he wear. Might have some camo but it might be to big. I just grew out of last year.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jul 22, 2013)

I also have a hat that I will donate. Neve can have enough hunting hats


----------



## Chas (Jul 22, 2013)

*payment sent*

payment sent to Trey, need anything else?  Thank you again for helping this youngster get into the sport


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 22, 2013)

Pm me paypal info. I've got some montec 100 grain broad heads new in pack if you feel he is responsible enough for them when the time get right to Hunt.. May have a quiver too. Also have a screw in bow hanger, I know you said he won't hunt this year, yet he may need one soon haha


----------



## 100hunter (Jul 22, 2013)

Always willing to donate to a worthy cause.  Send me a pm.  Children are priceless and you should be commended.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 22, 2013)

I appreciate the kind words fellas.. This would not be possible without the forum..  Thank you for everything


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 22, 2013)

His boot size is 6.5 to 7 
His shirt size is 10/12 or youth large
His pant size is 12 
He doesn't have any camo so if y'all have some to donate or whatever that would be fine also.. Thanks again Brian


----------



## C Cape (Jul 23, 2013)

Gadestroyer74, I run a shop in Douglas and am a Bowtech dealer. I would be willing to sell you a bow at my dealer cost and I will pay the difference to my shop. PM me if you are interested as I have a good many of them in stock.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 23, 2013)

Alright folks here is The update. We are very close to having all the funds to purchase the bow. I won't to invite all the folks on here who have helped trey and wont to be a part of this. We will set a date and post it here with a location and time. I will post pictures of all who come and take pictures with trey and get to witness this with him. If you could please confirm on here who is sending what so there won't be to much donated. I know the bow work and bow will be done with ccape.. Satchmo is donating a bow case and a release. Please list who is sending or meeting me with arrows or other items I may have missed.. If I have forgot something or missed something let me know.. Thanks so much for making this happen


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 23, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I won't to invite all the folks on here who have helped trey and wont to be a part of this. We will set a date and post it here with a location and time. I will post pictures of all who come and take pictures with trey and get to witness this with him.



That's cool!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 23, 2013)

I didn't even think to do that until wacknstack brought it to my attention...


----------



## deerbandit (Jul 23, 2013)

Brian check in the mail tomorrow headed your way.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you bud !


----------



## Chas (Jul 23, 2013)

*Gon Blast*

Is it possible to get him to the blast with his bow?  I'm sure quite a few of us will be there


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 23, 2013)

Now that's a thought I have never been to any expos or anything.. That's a very good idea


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am waiting on everything to come in.. Just alittle short on funds.. 
I am thinking by weeks end to have everything.. Then to make the plans it's a date to go get the bow and see who can come


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 24, 2013)

Alright folks we have nearly raised the money. I would like to invite all the members that have helped or offered to help to come witness trey get his bow and be fitted for it. I plan to take pictures of the forum members with trey.. If you can make this please come. Thanks everyone for making this happen for trey... Brian ... Ps a date will be announced soon. I am trying to do this on a Saturday so more people can come. However his parents are very involved in church and his wife works.. Just trying to get a Saturday that's works 
Address is 
Legacy outdoors 
5 south public square
Cartersville Georgia.. 
Phone. 770-334-2704


----------



## C Cape (Jul 24, 2013)

Guess you have decided to go a different direction. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes sir it's 4 hours one way from us to you .. Thank you for your offer and help ..


----------



## Rip Steele (Jul 25, 2013)

If anything else is needed let me know. When I was having a rough time members on here helped me out. I would love to give back to the cause.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you sir I appreciate that


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 25, 2013)

Change of date.. His parents will be at a church function Saturday and the other has to work.. I am gonna have to reschulde I will update everyone.. Here soon thanks everyone


----------



## 100hunter (Jul 25, 2013)

Paypal on the way.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you buddy I sure do appreciate that.. This little fellar is gonna flip out. He ask me everyday when am I gonna shoot my bow.. He wants to shoot so bad


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have been hanging out on the fishing forum lately, so i am just now seeing this thread. I have some things i can send you for him. I will read the whole thread in a minute and see if you have a list of what all you still need, if there isnt a list please post up what is still needed and i will do all i can to help out.


----------



## nmorgan83 (Jul 25, 2013)

hey guys brian is a real good friend of mine and I know trey and his family that boy is something else he lives and breathes the outdoors and hunting. he is just like my son and when he is handed that bow he is gonna flip I cant wait to see all this happen. our children are who we have to carry on this sport and with out them it will disappear. I planted that seed in my son that my dad planted in me. And brian is doing the same with trey. we need a lot more people to do this. my hat is off to you brian


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you Nathan.. You have done very well with your son. I have watched you grow as a archer over the years.. I think I have everything now. I appreciate everyone's help. I will keep this thread updated with pics and when the date is set to get the bow. Thank you all !


----------



## Michaelp (Jul 27, 2013)

I have a bag full of turkey decoys (B and she mobile), a bow rope, some tie own straps (ratchet style) several other odds and ends and about 50 or more hunting dvd's. Realtree, drury's, road trips etc...with him being tore up with hunting that should hold him awhile. 

we donate everything to youth and needy and prefer face to face. If you are going to be in hiram around noon -2 today I can meet you and hand it over. 

I prefer no pics, and I will follow on-line but the wife and I like to stay out of sight, just enjoy kids getting to smile as much as ours do. We like our kids to see this, maybe they will pass it on one day as well. Great job my friend, great job.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you buddy I haven't been down to Hiram in awhile my cousin lives in Hiram off ridge road ...I may can have him meet you if that will work.. We are in a bunting club together...let me know.. Thanks to the ones who sent the arrows and hat and release and arm guard got them today thank you !


----------



## Michaelp (Jul 27, 2013)

No longer in the area. Maybe another time.


----------



## Michaelp (Jul 27, 2013)

Dang, we posted at the same time. I have some other items I rounded up, I may do this very thing for some unknown hunter as well. Again, great thing you're doing here.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you for your thoughts.. I was doing some tree work today and wasn't around my phone.. It's a good thing anytime you can help a kid get into hunting especially a kid Into bow hunting


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 28, 2013)

Well?? I'm ready to see pics of this kid smilin ear to ear!


----------



## preston h (Jul 30, 2013)

whenever you go get his bow explain everything to josh he is a good person and will help out some also on his part i bet. He has done all my work even when he was at timberghost.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 30, 2013)

TurkeyKiller12 said:


>



There is no need for popcorn on this thread.. I would appreciate you leaving that at the movie theater thank you..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 30, 2013)

As I have said earlier in this thread I am trying to get a date when his parents are not involved with church functions or outta town with family.. I also have a life myself. Trying to coordinate this is taking time.. Sure I can run him up there when no one can come.. What good is that ? Be patient people I will include everyone and show pictures. Thanks to everyone who help make this possible..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 30, 2013)

preston h said:


> whenever you go get his bow explain everything to josh he is a good person and will help out some also on his part i bet. He has done all my work even when he was at timberghost.


I have known josh for a long time and he is already aware if this and gonna help him out also.. Good man and great bow tech...


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 30, 2013)

It has been brought to my attention that people are having concerns about me.. I spent nearly an hour on the phone with Satchmo.. I have answered everyone pm and updated as I have Information to update.. I have been around this forum for a long time.. I have nearly 6k post. I am not some thief using good people. Y'all know who I am. If anyone wants to know anything about me here is my cel 706-263 4133 my address is 160 Sonora dr Calhoun ga 30701.. Feel free to come see me or call me.. I am doing the best I can trying to get a date that will work for all involved I have 1 day a week I can make it happen which is Saturday. Between the mother working weekends and the father deeply involved with church makes it stuff to get everyone at a bow shop by 530 on a Saturday.. Lets now loose focus what this is about.. I posted a picture of trey. Everyone that has followed me and the snake bite know trey went bow hunting with me and there are pictures on here showing him hunting with me. This ain't some scam fellas.. Just relax please.. We are trying to make it work aug 10th.. I am not gonna keep making dates then coming back here and continually changing them.. if anyone wants to know about me you don't have to go through another member just ask me.. Thanks Brian


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry about the popcorn didn't mean it to be offensive. Hope the little man likes his bow and equipment.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes sir I know he will ! He has asked me literally everyday when is he gonna get a bow to shoot with me. I go over to my buddy's and shoot and he has got to go with me. He hands is our arrows goes and gets them he is hooked. Just wait till you see him get it.. Them pictures are gonna be worth a thousand bucks....


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 30, 2013)

This is what I have that has been donated. there is 344.26. A member donated a bow case and a realease. Another member sent 3 hats and 1 dozen arrows. Another member sent a realease. That's what I have. What ever is left over I will donate to someone else looks like we will have a extra realease. I hope to make aug 10th work I talked to the mom today. She is going to make sure she is off the 10th. So tentively aug 10th once it gets closer i will confirm for certain. I ask that any GON member that wants to be a part of this to please come.. Thank Brian


----------



## hikingthehills (Jul 31, 2013)

Shoot me a pm and I send some cash via paypal!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck with this man.


----------



## mattech (Jul 31, 2013)

Man, I hate to see people trying to jump on you so quick, I guess in todays high paced life, everyone expects every thing instantly, plus there are alot of scams online nowadays. Looking forward to see pics of him shooting.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

I just don't get it.. Ole well not gonna let some folks derail helping this kid..


----------



## hikingthehills (Jul 31, 2013)

Check your paypal, best of luck to you and the young un on both getting some big deer this year!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 31, 2013)

Got it buddy thanks for helping out ! I will be able to post some pics soon


----------



## bigblocktransam (Jul 31, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> It has been brought to my attention that people are having concerns about me.. I spent nearly an hour on the phone with Satchmo.. I have answered everyone pm and updated as I have Information to update.. I have been around this forum for a long time.. I have nearly 6k post. I am not some thief using good people. Y'all know who I am. If anyone wants to know anything about me here is my cel 706-263 4133 my address is 160 Sonora dr Calhoun ga 30701.. Feel free to come see me or call me.. I am doing the best I can trying to get a date that will work for all involved I have 1 day a week I can make it happen which is Saturday. Between the mother working weekends and the father deeply involved with church makes it stuff to get everyone at a bow shop by 530 on a Saturday.. Lets now loose focus what this is about.. I posted a picture of trey. Everyone that has followed me and the snake bite know trey went bow hunting with me and there are pictures on here showing him hunting with me. This ain't some scam fellas.. Just relax please.. We are trying to make it work aug 10th.. I am not gonna keep making dates then coming back here and continually changing them.. if anyone wants to know about me you don't have to go through another member just ask me.. Thanks Brian



I was just excited about seeing the photos. I don't want you to think I'm rushing your or don't trust you, my post above this one is just ready to see my donation helping a kid smile!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 1, 2013)

I understand all donations will be helping trey.. I am a Otr truck driver and gone out of town alot. It makes it tuff to get me and him and his parents off on one Saturday. We gonna make it work soon hopefully the 10th of aug will
Be the ticket


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 5, 2013)

Address is 
Legacy outdoors 
5 south public square
Cartersville Georgia.. 
Phone. 770-334-2704

Alright folks its time to make this happen. This Saturday aug the 10th at 10 am at the address listed above trey will be getting his bow. All who want to come and can come are welcome to attend. I greatly appreciate everyone who has helped out and made this possible. Thanks Brian


----------



## BowHard (Aug 5, 2013)

I know I haven't donated anything buddy, but Id love to come by and shoot with yall. I need some tuning and a new string anyways. Im also in Adairsville so Cartersville would be close to me. How good is their pro staff?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 5, 2013)

Josh is one of the best around here been using him for 13 years.. You don't have to donate to be part of this. Come on out and hang out with some of the forum and family and friends talk some hunting and see the youn man get the bow pretty cool stuff


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 7, 2013)

Went to the bow shop yesterday to do some tuning and make some changes on my bow. Waited for trey to get outta school and took him with me. We walked in and he goes over to the bows he said is that the bow you where telling me about. I said yes it is..he picks it up and pulls it back and says man this thing is easy to pull back. I told him to put it back up. Everyone I looked up he was over there picking it up asking can he shoot it. So after about 2 hours josh said Come on let's go shoot this thing. He shoots it and shoots it and shoots it. Finally i said you gotta put it up. He says I am gonna save me some money I am buying me one them things.. That's all he has talked about. His parents said he woke up this morning talking about the bow at the shop.. He is addicted. Man he is gonna flip this Saturday when he gets it !


----------



## deerassassin22 (Aug 7, 2013)

What do you still need?  I'm coming late to the party this year


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 7, 2013)

I pretty much have everything. The only thing he don't have is his own target to shoot at..


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 9, 2013)

Does he have a brother or sister?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 9, 2013)

He has an older brother (14) he shows no intrest whatsoever in the outdoors or hunting. He is into electronics video games etc..
Tomorrow I the big day y'all come on out and see this you g man get a new bow !


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 9, 2013)

Good stuff right here. We all should find someone in need and do something about it.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes sir I agree with that... All these folks on here are helping make this possible..y'all come on out and hang out for a hour or 2


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Make sure to take lots of pics and post them on here, for those of us that aren't gonna be able to make the trip.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 9, 2013)

I had planned to do that !


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

Rise and shine .. It's time to get this bow.. I tbink I am more excited than he is gonna be. Who is planning in coming ?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

Here we go


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesome shop !


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

Dad brother and trey with josh doing work in the bow he still has no clue ..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

Boy won't put it down


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

Still shooting


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

The setup


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice he's ready to rock!!!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Aug 10, 2013)

Story????


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Aug 10, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## hikingthehills (Aug 10, 2013)

Heck yea man, I hope he is happy!


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2013)

Can't beat that. That boy will never forget that.


----------



## bowhunter54 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sweet! Congrats to all of you that helped that young man out!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you story is in the pictures.. It says it all


----------



## satchmo (Aug 10, 2013)

This was great!!! Great pictures too!! One happy guy there.


----------



## 100hunter (Aug 10, 2013)

All he needs now is to go through the 100hunter spirit world training course, and my advanced assassin school.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

We might can make that happen ! Lol boy has turned into a addict like no other.. Everything he talks about has bow in it. Reading all the cabelas archery catalog. It's awesome.. I can't say enough how much I appreciate everyone making this possible.. Made this kids day. I was hoping some of the GON people would have came out this morning. Unfortunately none made it..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 10, 2013)

Now me a buddy his son and trey sitting around in there man cave room fletching arrows and talking bow hunting !


----------



## smackdown51 (Aug 11, 2013)

Deers better watch out, he looks like a natural!


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> We might can make that happen ! Lol boy has turned into a addict like no other.. Everything he talks about has bow in it. Reading all the cabelas archery catalog. It's awesome.. I can't say enough how much I appreciate everyone making this possible.. Made this kids day. I was hoping some of the GON people would have came out this morning. Unfortunately none made it..



Wish I could have made it, but had a previous commitment in Virginia.  He looks happy.  Good job!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank y'all ! I was kinda thinking he looked like a natural myself


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have started an epidemic around here with kids and bow shooting. Kids parents are buying kids youth bows and now I have 4 or 5 in my yard everyTime I am out there shooting I just put my bow up and watch them. It is so rewarding watching little kids go nuts over hitting the target.. I enjoy every minute of it !!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Aug 16, 2013)

I know the feeling. I taught my GF to shoot a bow this past spring. Even though she's an adult, she still was overcome with Self-pride and joy each and every time the arrow hit relatively close to where she was aiming.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 16, 2013)

That's what the kids do they flip out its awesome to watch myself


----------

